# Our Yearlings of 2013!



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Takala is getting so big! And what a looker she is! 

Subscribing for all of the gorgeous babies


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

BITD - That last picture...priceless


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, she is quite the piglet.  I'll share a one more from recently. I braided her hair so it all stayed on one side, but I'm sure it is all over again. :lol:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

>


I laughed so hard at this. Haha so much sass


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

I can only upload one photo at a time. :-|
Denny turned one on the 2nd of August 2013, so he's still a yearling, I guess?


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Here's another one of him, he has his first pedicure the other day. We got one and a half feet done. Anyone have any tips to help a baby through his first time?
Ps: that is me holding him and I had just rolled out of bed on my day off. No need to look good. Haha :lol:


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Ellieandrose - Denny is such a handsome ******. x) What color is he? It looks pretty neat. 

For Takala I worked with her feet since she was three months old. We'd 'play' farrier and I'd rasp a little off her hooves every few weeks. She was five months when she got her first real trim, and stood like a champ. Practice makes perfect. Every time I go out by them I have her pick up all of her feet for me, though to start I would make sure he will pick up his feet without walking away before trying in pasture. Consistent work and he will be standing like a pro in no time. Takala has the attention span of gnat and does pretty good, so if she can, any yearling can. :lol:


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Ellieandrose said:


> I can only upload one photo at a time. :-|
> Denny turned one on the 2nd of August 2013, so he's still a yearling, I guess?


Technically he is a coming 2 yr old since he foaled August 2012, his northern hemisphere counterparts are technically 2 year olds :wink:

He is very cute and you should share lots of pictures of him in: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/growing-babies-2012-where-they-now-353402/

They need more members posting pictures of their babies who are in their 2 year old year


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

She won't be a yearling until July 16th but here is Sky  6.5 months old now. Looking scruffy and awkward but still beautiful in my eyes :lol:


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Btw I love the pic of Takala's head in the round bale! Too funny


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

He's some odd mixture of smokey brown and wannabe buckskin. :lol:
I just say he's 17 months. So much easier. Haha. 
The photo was the day I bought him home, you can see the buckskin wanting to come out. I'll go check out the other thread!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Subbing so I can put up pics later 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Takala's registration papers came in the mail yesterday; I am so very happy to see them. Although I was a bit disappointed that they would put the poor quality photos I took on her papers. With all of my others from this registry they have a drawing of a horse that they color in and it looks soo much better, but they must have changed that. Plus they spelled my city wrong, and did not put our farm name on the papers. :? Hopefully they will make it right, but I am just glad to finally get it done.  And she isn't even a year yet, so I'm ahead of the game. :lol:

Saucy12 - Nice pics, they accurately describe the life of a foal: running around and eating. :lol: Although Takala seems to do more of the eating. 

Ellieandrose - He is a pretty neat looking buckskin, just so dark. I bet in summer he really shines in the sunlight! Like SunnyDraco said, this thread is for the foals born in 2013 who are coming into their yearling year. The thread that is linked was for the yearlings [born in 2012] coming into their second year. Either way I'd love to see more pictures of him in whichever thread he fits.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Little miss Emi. Her paperwork is being forwarded by her old owner to me this week. Pretty excited to have her registered!! And measured yesterday, she went from 12.2hh in October, to 13.3hh yesterday! She's going to be a big girl.



practising her mare face: :lol:


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

My sweet little Lacey, reg name Caught Mia Rare Form. She is my CBHI SuperStakes baby!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

For some reason the pictures don't show on my laptop, but on my phone they are just adorable! I love seeing all the snow, although we have a couple feet on the ground here that I could use without. :lol:


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

We have LOTS if snow up here makes for some cute pictures when the sun finally comes out! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

cowgirl4753 said:


> My sweet little Lacey, reg name Caught Mia Rare Form. She is my CBHI SuperStakes baby!


OMG the face on the little kid is priceless, I wonder what little guy is thinking lol


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Lol ya he was laughing because Dunni was nuzzling his head, though in the pic it looks like an evil grin on his face, plotting his next take over the world scem
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tupelo (Jun 20, 2013)

This is my boy. He's currently 9 months old, he'll be a year in May. Hes AQHA and NFQHA registered. and he's Bay roan. Although his winter coat covers it.

This is him in the fall. I cant wait till he sheds out again this spring.


him now


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

Saga's birthday is May 26. Only three pictures since he is going through a very fugly stage right now. Can't wait for spring!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

This is Howard - I am hoping his registered name will be Space Cowboy - just sent in the papers to change it.

He is APHA, registered overo (face white) - and I just nominated him to the Breeders Futurity so I can show him in a few money classes this fall at World Show. I am pretty excited about getting started with him - just waiting on this terrible, cold weather to clear.

Two pics - one from a month ago, and a couple from summer, including his worried face


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice babies everyone! Takala turned one year old yesterday. I sang her happy birthday when I walked in the barn. Hopefully one of these days I can get some nice pictures of her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Azula will turn one May 23rd this year, finally got out to take a few more pictures today.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Here is our 2013 APHA black/white tobi colt, "Buckshot", at 9 months with his half sister "Cinnamon"


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Wrecker; Almost 11 Months.*

Wrecker is about 6 weeks away from officially being a yearling. And I FINALLY have pictures of her RUNNING! Yay! At the end of the month, she will be going to my Trainer's to keep Rumor company. And since training is only $100 for part time ground work, I said heck yeah, so she'll be having a refresher on everything she already knows. And she'll learn how to lunge (lightly)

Sorry for the picture overload...I got a new camera.


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Great snow pictures!! Love the 2nd to last one! Here's some of Sky looking pretty and posing for the camera and some fun ones of her and her friend free running


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

Maverick is almost 10 months old. It's kind of a goofy looking picture, but he looks so gosh darn cute!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's Takala, diving into her yearling year. More so diving into her food, but in that case not much has changed. 









I haven't taken many decent pictures of her lately, hopefully that will change. From left to right is Darla, her true aunt, Franklin the donkey, Takala, and her "aunt" Gypsy. These four are quite the diverse little group. :lol:


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Here is Soda! He is 10 months old today!!! Such a joy to have!! I cant believe he will be a yr in April...time sure flies!! Glad to see everyone else's babies! They are all looking fantastic!! Seems like just yesterday we were all placing bets on who would go first!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

My little girly, was 10 months old yesterday, her birthday is April 20th oh boy how time flies. She is going through a really awful toddler stage at the minute, she has been taught her manners since the day she was born but has taken to nipping and has for the first time today been put in her place by another pony so she is very grumpy at the minute. The first photo is from about 8 months old and the other 2 are from this morning. The odd shaped belly is just her coat, she is a right mess are we are having the wettest winter in living history at the minute so she is never dry and she is going through lots of growth spurts and is just coming out of a really ugly faze. She is already basically bomb proof not found anything that has fazed her yet even the tractor that when past us on her walk this morning didn't even get so much of a batted eye lid. I can't wait for her passport to come we sent the papers off last month so I am getting a little impatient plus I can't wait until August where hopefully I'll be able to get her to a couple more shows. She was shown at 4 months old with her mum but because she basically fell a sleep in the ring she only came 3rd.


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thought this comparison was cool. She's grown so much! (I'm 5' 4" btw)

View attachment 379482









And this one just because it's too cute not to share


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Pan is so gawky and fugly right now I hate to make this his update lol! He will be a year on 4/3....oh how time flies! These pics are from a month to 2 months ago. It's been all cold and gross and I haven't taken any more recent pics of him. I can not wait until he gets out of this stage! Even the shape of his head is so ugly right now lol. He looks so dainty compared to some of y'all's big ol beefy babies!











Still loves his Momma!










Play time


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Everyone's babies are so cute!! I miss having a baby to be around and train. :-(


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Everyone's "babies" are so adorable!!

Updated pics of Fae at 10 months old..


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

druydess said:


> everyone's "babies" are so adorable!!
> 
> Updated pics of fae at 10 months old..



love love love love love love love!


----------



## RiskyFilly (Oct 15, 2011)

Aww! Dying here of a cuteness overload on all this wonderful babies!

Johnny and Skip are getting closer to their yearling mark. Both turned out to be Pally roans...which is surprising.

Skip [The day 299 baby] Is unbelievably leggy, just like the moment she popped out. Can't wait to see her grow into those legs. Plus she is a complete goober. I don't think I've encountered a filly with quite this much personality.


















Johnny on the other hand told me he was going to be a brick house when he grew up much like his older brother Special. He is a little more reserved than Skip and has so far only taken to me. 

















I think Skip has a slight advantage over Johnny


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Here is Wrecker. In 9 days she will be 1 year. :shock: She is at the trainer's right now keeping Rumor company for 6 weeks and learning some new things. She is doing wonderful there! She is quiet and is being a very good baby. My trainer is really liking her.

My trainer is really tall, probably 5'10" if anyone is curious on how big she is.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

11 1/2 months old now, she is growing up beautifully


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

SunnyDraco said:


> 11 1/2 months old now, she is growing up beautifully


Wow she is a really nice looking filly SunnyDraco!

Vee finally made it to Vermont! While she is not a "yearling" I can't help but share my 5-month old bundle of cuteness


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Endurance, Vee and my colt, Chance were born about the same time. Chance is still so fuzzy and fluffy!! We live in OK and it has been a cold winter and he has not been cold. His mane is very thin and fuzzy, I have never seen anything like it. I noticed Vees mane was fuzzy is it thin too?

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh yeah I totally forgot they were born about the same time! What day was Chance born again? Vee's mane isn't really "thin" but it's light and fluffy lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Chance was born October 17, he is quite the handful! We have another colt that was born May 3, 2013 and he is easy going, quiet we tease he is a lover not a fighter, Chance is definatly a fighter!
It's hard to describe Chances mane, it's thin but he has a lot of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

MsLady said:


> It's hard to describe Chances mane, it's thin but he has a lot of it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Exactly my description as well...all I can think of is chick fuzz lol

Only 5 days apart...very cool! I'll be excited to see how Chance and Vee grow up together


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Sky at a little over 8 months.. looking awkward and going through the "uglies" but she's starting to shed at least! Yay!


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Saucy12 said:


> Sky at a little over 8 months.. looking awkward and going through the "uglies" but she's starting to shed at least! Yay!
> 
> View attachment 399729


Saucy--Sky looks great! I don't think she'll ever be "going through the uglies"...she is just so darn cute! Vee is started to shed too...I think a sign of spring! Unfortunately, my woolly bear has a lot more shedding to do :shock:


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks Endurancelover! Guess my statement of her going through the "uglies" was an exaggeration! Haha she honestly isn't looking too bad lately. She's actually pretty leveled out atm. She was super butt high around 6 and 7 months but her withers are starting to catch up! I'll have to measure her soon and see where she's at height wise, haven't done that in awhile. Vee is looking great too! She's so cute! Sky still has a way to go on the shedding as well.. She's started to but her hair hasn't fully let go yet. Hopefully soon though! So ready for sleek and shiny ponies again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Saucy12 said:


> Thanks Endurancelover! Guess my statement of her going through the "uglies" was an exaggeration! Haha she honestly isn't looking too bad lately. She's actually pretty leveled out atm. She was super butt high around 6 and 7 months but her withers are starting to catch up! I'll have to measure her soon and see where she's at height wise, haven't done that in awhile. Vee is looking great too! She's so cute! Sky still has a way to go on the shedding as well.. She's started to but her hair hasn't fully let go yet. Hopefully soon though! So ready for sleek and shiny ponies again!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know me too! I can't wait to see what these girlies look like all spiffy & sleek! Vee is just starting to get butt high *sigh* I think Sky looks pretty dang level for being a growing baby! We need more pictures of her though...you know that :wink:


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

I know I've been slacking on the pictures the past few months! Will get on that! She's so hard to get pictures of.. She either has her head down eating (little pig!) or is following me around to get loved on. I swear she thinks she is a dog sometimes.. She is so friendly and loves attention, which is awesome but makes getting pictures difficult! Not to mention her and the other filly she's with are SO lazy. Like they never run around and play in the field haha so never get any good action shots. I'm always like you guys are so boring!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Some more pictures of Sky since I've been slacking lately!


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Gunner is 11 months old. Sorry not many new pics but I'll get some today. 

Here he is shedding out his winter coat


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Here's our Buckshot on his first birthday...


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Soda turned one last sunday, the 20th!! He was gelded last Thursday as well so had a busy week!! He is feeling much better this week lol My appy mare was so concerned when he was coming out of his surgery , she tried to climb the door to save him!, meanwhile Annie was out at the hay LOL
Soda is such a good boy He is almost as tall as Annie now!! Anyhow heres a couple pics, one from last Thursday of my mare Willow comforting him and one of him on sunday, his birthday!


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Vee is officially past her "half yearling" checkpoint! :lol:


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is my new grullo gelding, he will be 1 year old in about 9 days. I brought him home yesterday.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here's updated pictures of Azula after a good brushing and clipping her bridle path tonight. Also measured her and she's a little bit over 12.2 HH.


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

Maverick turns a year old today!

Here's some pics of him over the weekend where he wore his surcingle for the first time. Couldn't have cared less. His belly is not quite big enough yet (surprisingly), so he got to wear a saddle pad underneath it. Pretty sure I could've thrown a saddle on there and he wouldn't have cared...:shock:

I taped him a couple of weeks ago at 13.2 at his withers. Haven't string tested him in awhile, but last time I did it came out at 15.3, so we'll see.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Gah, I just love Maverick. He has such a sweet face, and such beautiful coloring ;-; If he ever wants to visit CO.... ;D


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Zexious!

Well I want to visit Colorado....and I'd just have to bring the horses right?....

Here's Maverick's official birthday photos!

Can someone say butt high?








Such a sweetie.








Now that's a big yearling butt!


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Some recent pictures of Sky! We're finally starting to get somewhere with the shedding.. looking a little less like a wooly mammoth :lol: still have quite a bit of shedding to go though


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

liltuktuk--Horses aren't /required/ but always welcome ;D!


----------



## DazzleByDesign (Apr 29, 2014)

This is my boy Aragon, he was born in June so he isn't a yearling yet (10.5 months), but getting there! 

Here he is 6 weeks old...








4 Months Old...








...And 10 Months 
































Video of him here: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10154041792065542&l=2736772258296565020

P.S New to the forum! Hello


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Aragorn is lovely! What breed is he?


----------



## DazzleByDesign (Apr 29, 2014)

Zexious said:


> ^Aragon is lovely! What breed is he?


Thank you! He is Oldenburg (Aliano (Aljano / Corrado I / Fernando) X Alexis (Amiro (Ramiro Z) / Wandersmann / Trapper))

Unrelated question, any idea why I have no profile icon under my name on the left? I uploaded one to my profile page...


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

DazzleByDesign said:


> Thank you! He is Oldenburg (Aliano (Aljano / Corrado I / Fernando) X Alexis (Amiro (Ramiro Z) / Wandersmann / Trapper))
> 
> Unrelated question, any idea why I have no profile icon under my name on the left? I uploaded one to my profile page...


Upload an avatar picture. The profile picture is only seen on your personal profile page, avatar picture is posted with your posts  

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Sunny's got it covered 

Oldenburg makes sense; he looks very "warmbloody" xD Beautiful!


----------



## DazzleByDesign (Apr 29, 2014)

SunnyDraco said:


> Upload an avatar picture. The profile picture is only seen on your personal profile page, avatar picture is posted with your posts
> 
> Welcome to the forum


Ahha....thanks lol! 



Zexious said:


> Sunny's got it covered
> 
> Oldenburg makes sense; he looks very "warmbloody" xD Beautiful!


:lol: thank you, his parents are big (17.1 sire and 16.3 dam) - I think he's going to be a fair size.... :shock:


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Sky having fun free running the other day!


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Dazzle---your boy is absolutely stunning! Me want *grabby hands*

Saucy---we still need a measurement on your growing girl  Love the bucks!

Vee is going to be 7 months in 4 days! Can't believe it. I feel like such a picture-freak but I want as many of her as possible so when she's all grown up I can look at them and cry :wink: lol


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Don't worry I'm a picture freak too! All my non horse friends probably think I'm a crazy horse lady hahah. But hey at least everyone on this forum loves seeing pictures so we're good  and I will get a measure on Sky soon! I sort of want to bye one of the measuring sticks. I've been using the tape and it's hard to get an accurate read with those. Or at least in my opinion!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Saucy12 said:


> Don't worry I'm a picture freak too! All my non horse friends probably think I'm a crazy horse lady hahah. But hey at least everyone on this forum loves seeing pictures so we're good  and I will get a measure on Sky soon! I sort of want to bye one of the measuring sticks. I've been using the tape and it's hard to get an accurate read with those. Or at least in my opinion!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha no I completely agree. Picture me on my hands and knees with a riding crop to help get a level reading :lol: HAHAHA!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow, I haven't posted in a while, lovely to see everyone's babies all grown up! (Well, at least trying to be all grown up. :wink Takala is fifteen months now, all registered and everything. Her official name is "CR Takala Rose". She stands around 14 hands pretty easily, I'd say. I measured her a bit ago but I, of course, forgot! She is just as much of a peach as she was the moment I met her. I do not have pictures, but I will have to get some so everyone can see how much of a doll she is. I am now the proud owner of her sire, as well. We will, fingers crossed, have a full and half sibling to my lovely girl on the ground next year. I also got to meet another one of her half sisters, and I fell in love. The bloodline she comes from is one of those who will steal your heart. Her sire is one of the calmest studs I have ever met. He was an absolute gentleman, and is good to the mares, too. I cannot wait to have their babies come 2015.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Here are the pictures I promised. First two are of her sire, who I just adore! Not professional pictures of him, so please do not judge him by them. He has a very nice sport-pony build to him, and is a nice mover like his half sister that I own and am using her as my dressage mount. Takala should grow up to be broader than him, and has already shown me some of the suspension in her gaits. 

Rest are of Takala and her sassy glory. She still lives with her 'Auntie' Gypsy, real Auntie Darla, and Franklin the miniature donkey. They now moved to the other side of the farm, and share a fence with a gelding and two mares. Prior to the move Takala had become quite fond of escape, and I found her wandering the field two mornings when I went to check on her. She ran up to me when she saw me, and I gave her free rein to roam when I fixed up the fence. She was hot on my trail the whole time, even trotting up to me if she got to far away. She is a very lovely filly!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

This is Howard at our second show - we have been showing in halter, yearling longe line and yearling in hand trail at our local shows. Our first APHA show is next Sunday.

He's a character and doing really well.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Wrecker; 14 Months.*

Here's Miss Wrecker. She is nearly a big as Jasper. Just mere inches shy of Momma Chilly's height. I can't believe it. Super curious how tall she'll end up.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

CLaPorte432---she is beautiful!!!

Took some pictures of Veeeeee today...she was feeling feisty!!!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Here are Howard and my daughter Kellie on their morning run this morning - We had snow Monday, it was cold Tuesday, and today it has finally started warming up - supposed to be nice for the show this weekend. I am pretty excited about it!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I figured miss Emi deserved an update She is doing great, growing like a weed. Unfortunately I've had to put her up for sale, as I have too many horses at the moment, but I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Tupelo (Jun 20, 2013)

This is Dallas, he is a bay roan foundation QH, Recently gelded, and recently a yearling as of May 8th. I added a few winter picture of him on page 3 a few moths ago...but now he looks way better, and just a little more shedding to go. He did have a -40c winter after all. 

This is him around 1 month old


and him today, standing at 13.3hh


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

Everyone's yearlings are looking so much bigger than mine... lol.

I've been postponing pulling out my good camera and taking decent pictures until all the winter fuzz is gone so mobile uploads it is. Saga is now a gelding as of a week ago, healing good too. He will officially be a year old on May 29th. 

First two pics are about a month or so ago, last two are from Tuesday.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Azula turned 1 a few days ago and she's sprouted a bit since the last pictures  But sadly I think she's going to be a brown and not black like I had hoped; oh well. The last time I measured her she was 12.2 HH, but that was a few weeks ago.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Here's Buckshot at 13 months next to his grandma, Mandy. He's about 13.3 hh now and catching up to the mares, height wise, fast.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

DazzleByDesign said:


> This is my boy Aragon, he was born in June so he isn't a yearling yet (10.5 months), but getting there!
> 
> Here he is 6 weeks old...
> View attachment 424786
> ...


Did you name him after LoTR?


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

Finally got out and brought my camera with me. Turned Saga and his mom, Bloom, into the outdoor arena for some photos. If you painted Saga black, I think he looks 100% identical to his mom, except I think he got a better neck. Bloom and I are working on stretching that topline and re-developing those muscles. I hate to say it but it's true, she has been going head up, back hollow (rider error of course) and it's really showing in her neck muscling.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

*My scruffy munchkin*

Not sure I want to put photos of Vicky up with all your neat and tidy looking yearlings but I am really please with how she is turning out so here goes anyways.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

rbarlo32 said:


> Not sure I want to put photos of Vicky up with all your neat and tidy looking yearlings but I am really please with how she is turning out so here goes anyways.


ERRRR MA GAWWWD...that thing is CUTE!!! 

MajorSealstheDeal--Saga is looking good! 

I have been slacking on the pictures...but here are few from the last time...Vee will be 8 months old in just a few days! Time flies!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

And this is what happened when you try to do something with the scruff bag that she doesn't want to do, this morning it was standing square and yesterday it was putting a halter on.


----------



## DazzleByDesign (Apr 29, 2014)

danicelia24 said:


> Did you name him after LoTR?


No, because that would be "Aragorn" :wink:

Its a play on the name "Eragon" - the dragon rider from Christopher Paolini's books. :lol: I'm expecting this question for the rest of his life, though :lol:

Here are a couple new photos! He turned 1 years old officially on the 14th  I sticked him around 11.5 months at 15hh


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

loved those books too!!!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Well being in aus and different breeding seasons my 2013 boy cash isn't a yearling yet but this is him now at 9 months old


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Here's Gunner. He's a yearling now, and had his first bath! He looks dreadful after his bath, he wasn't happy! Not only did he have his first bath, but he's begun "Sheath Cleaning". Minus the soap, I don't want to suds him all up and then throw a fit to where I can get all the soap out :/


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here are some updated pics of Azula  she's so shiny now :3

We have her moved up on the big pasture with the other yearling and the two year olds where she can spend the summertime and will be brought back to the barn in the winter.


----------



## DW Team (Jul 1, 2014)

This is my yearling Rohan (Ron)


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Velencia at almost 9 months!


----------



## PadenPaint (Apr 27, 2014)

Here are the most recent pics of my boy Paden. Hoping he will start growing up someday soon! He is over 14 hh and string tests to 15.3-16.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here are a few updated pics of Azula, she's almost as tall as her mom XD


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Allie is growing up


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sunnydraco she is stunning, I was already considering not putting up new photos of Vicky as she is looking kinda ugly and the minute and now I really don't want to put photos up. Oh well her she is.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dont know why this one didn't up load as well


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> Sunnydraco she is stunning, I was already considering not putting up new photos of Vicky as she is looking kinda ugly and the minute and now I really don't want to put photos up. Oh well her she is.


She is adorable 
First horse I ever rode was a really well trained Shetland mare, love them in all their fluffy glory. She is lovely and not nearly as much of a fuzz ball, a little more shedding and she will look amazing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow. I remember when some of these babies were foaled. What a fun thread the go through!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

She really isn't photogenic which doesn't help but she has appeared to have inherited a a huge not so nice head Ricky puts on his foals which makes no sense as he has the nicest head I have ever seen on a Shetland. Hopefully she will grow into it yet its not helped by her lack of forelock from ducking under some electric fence either. I have a little hope for her yet with her parents sshe should hopefully improve.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is Howard, taken today.

He has done really well at the shows, has APHA points in Halter, Longe Line, and In Hand Trail - and won a Grand (against grown horses!!) and Reserve Open Halter at our last show. 

The neatest thing about him is he is completely laid back, nothing bothers him. He hangs out at the trailer at shows and falls asleep, then goes in the ring, does his job, and goes back to sleeping


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Who knew last year when dbarabian's mare foaled that colt with the little blaze face and four white feet, that 16 months later he'd be in my backyard.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

texasgal said:


> Who knew last year when dbarabian's mare foaled that colt with the little blaze face and four white feet, that 16 months later he'd be in my backyard.


Congrats!! I remember that baby announcement, db had announced the birth of a filly and then sheepishly corrected himself the next day that the filly turned into a colt while he was handling the baby. And there was nearly an angry mob about to assault db for not posting pictures. 
He is growing up beautifully


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Yep, Sunny, that's the one! lol


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Azula's got a new buddy  









And she's already as big or bigger than her XD I remember string testing her and I think it said she'd be around 15 HH, oh boy  (Her buddy is the dun, who is also a two year old)


----------



## CAP (Jun 18, 2014)

Here is my little yearling, although she isn't that little to me she's almost as big if not bigger then her half sister that's 2 years old lol.. she's a palomino dun filly, she was tested and confirmed dunalino and recently starting to show some dapples


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wrecker update: She's nearly 17 months now. 14.0 hands at the withers. Still a very curious cutie pie. Always willing to do whatever and whenever. Smart as a whip. But she's starting to get a bit sassy and needs to be reminded of her manners here and there. She's getting to the "toddler" stage of life and starting to have her own ideas. :lol:


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Here's Buckshot, our 2013 APHA black/white tobi APHA Paint colt, now 16 months and just about as tall as the mares now, between grandma, Mandy, and mom, Lady.










...and looking back to the day he was born, at 3 hours old...


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Sky, almost 14 months old! Growing like a weed..


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

How quickly they grow, Allie (on the right) is going to be tall, and definitely taller then her paternal brother Trillium on the left who is a year older 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I cannot believe Takala is a long yearling. :shock: Just thinking about it is crazy. My little parsnip will be two years old in February! This summer I also bought another American Bashkir Curly filly, who is an extreme, thus on the opposite side of the hair spectrum that Takala is. The both of them are at about 14.2. Eka Huutsu is the bay in the first picture, and is two years old. I haven't gotten many good pictures of either of them lately, but it is worth sharing since I have not in a while. Everyone's yearlings are looking good.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here's Azula at 15 months old, she'll be 16 months this month but I have yet to get out and see her since then.








She's a little bit of a spitfire and I know she's going to be a handful when it comes time to starting her training, but I have a trainer who'll help me with her. 








Here she is with my two year old who she's attached to now.








And here's her funny face she decided to give me when I was trying to take a nice picture XD.

Oh and she got a compliment from the farrier the other day, he said she has a nice eye and that she'll turn out to be a nice horse.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

PaintedPonies92 said:


> Here's Azula at 15 months old, she'll be 16 months this month but I have yet to get out and see her since then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pictures didn't work. If these are Facebook pictures, you need to make them public so anyone can view instead of just Facebook friends 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh ****** XD sorry about that let me fix this.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'll just upload the pictures alone here

























hopefully these work!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

PaintedPonies92 said:


> I'll just upload the pictures alone here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 still little white boxes that give an error message when you click on them. Try photobucket, that is what I have been using
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

Maverick is 16 months old and 14.1 hands. And likes to tear down fences. :-x

We put up some electric tape as a pasture separation the other day and he tore it down before we could get the electric hooked up. Started putting it back up and he tore it down before it was finished. It's now up and electrified. He's no longer messing with it. :lol:

String test still shows him being 15.3 when he's all grown up.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Third times the charm...I hope*


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

PaintedPonies92 said:


>


Third time's the charm 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

SunnyDraco said:


> Third time's the charm
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


oh thank you! I was going to cry if they didn't work this time around. lol


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^What interesting facial markings! <3


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

*Saga at 16 months*

Just thought I'd put up a little update on my TWH Saga. He looks like a horse now at just about 16 months of age. Pulled him out and practiced standing, backing up, personal space, all the important things for a long yearling to know.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

So brought Azula in tonight for a bit of a brushing then measured her. She's 13.1 hh now. I told her that one more hand and she can stop growing XD.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Here's Buckshot at 18 months. He's 14.1+ hands and 800 pounds now.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

My sweet Fae:

Dream of Faery Fire
Sired by: Obsidian Dream S-- out of La legacy de Solei



I love her shapely, hooky neck..


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

sooo cash is officially yearling lol


----------



## PadenPaint (Apr 27, 2014)

here is my yearling Paden, will be 2 on Jan 20th! Can't belive it!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is Howard (Space Cowboy) and I at the APHA World Championships - we had a GREAT show, came home as the Reserve World Champ in Amt Yearling In Hand Trail, Silver Breeders Trust Futurity Champion Yearling Halter Geldings, and Silver Breeders Trust Futurity Reserve Champion Yearling In Hand Trail.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I can't believe how fast they grow! Takala is almost two, and is already 14.2 hands.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

This is my yearling Rayne. She turned one August 1st. Right now we are working on gaining some weight 

She's not registered:/ sadly, but I'm going to register her with PtHA as soon as I can.. She's super smart too! Hoping to show her in some halter classes this summer


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

This is Cheyenne, she's a registered paint. Super expressive *cough* brat. No seriously she's mean.. pretty but mean. Were working on it though.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I played with Takala a bit today. I sticked her, and she is 14.1 at the withers and definitely a bit taller at the bum. To my dismay, she is going to be a very tall girl! She only two more months until she turns two. I introduced her to the saddle today and she didn't even give it a second thought. While she won't be riding until three or four, I like to introduce both my young fillies to interesting new things. She has already been harnessed and ground driven, so I figure I would play with the dressage saddle. To me it is so funny to see her in big girl clothes. Love my girl!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Here is our APHA black/white tobi yearling, Buckshot, at 19 months between grandma, Mandy, and mom, Lady. He's not shy about keeping his spot at the hay bale, and definitely not a baby anymore ;-)


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Now 18 months old! My AQHA yearling gelding Dusty in his winter woolies. He is standing around 14.3-15 hh at the whithers! He is going to be a big boy!


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Vee is now 14 months. She has stayed pretty well balanced throughout her growth spurts, but still only 13 hands the last time I checked. We've been working on some inhand stuff and hope to attend some sport horse in hand classes this coming spring! I couldn't ask for a better baby.


----------



## CAP (Jun 18, 2014)

Here are a couple kind of new photos of Farrah, I took these before winter had really set in now that it has the horses always look miserable lol so these photos are a week old, when she got her new blanket! 
I had measured her at the same time and she was 13.3hh


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Dream of Faery Fire (Fae) - out of La Legacy de Solei- sired by Obsidian Dream S as a 17 month old:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Today my sweetie Wrecker is 21 months! :shock:

Thought I'd give a picture update to ya'll. 2nd picture is a little goofy because she didn't want to stand anymore. But she is coming along. All of a sudden her butt got BIG...And WIDE. I've very pleased with how she is looking. She is looking like her momma more and more every month.

She a little over 14.2 in the hindend. 14.0 in the front. 740 pounds. 

(My mom is about 5'3"/5'4" so you can reference her size)


----------



## DarElBeck (Oct 23, 2014)

Forest was born on October 3rd? does he count? if not you get cute pictures anyway 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...744.1073741830.100000708908530&type=3&theater

Horses by DarElBeck on DeviantArt


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Forest definitely should count! Vee was born on October 12th and I post the crap outta her on here! LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow CLaporte! I can't believe Wrecker is almost 2!! It seems like such a short time ago that you were waiting for her to be born. She's looking great!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Glynnis..I can't really believe it either. I was looking at all her baby pictures and can't believe she was ever that small.

Wrecker is such a sweet horse too. She always wants to be with you. I worked on the fence before weather got bad and she followed me for over an hour...back and forth...back and forth. She's been an amazing baby. I can't complain about her at all. You go to lift her feet and she already has her leg up for you. 

I brought her momma out of retirement towards the end of summer and hit the arena with her. She was placing so well. After having years off of the patterns...she's running better then ever. I'm hoping Wrecker will be just as athletic. Chilly is a powerhouse in the arena. 

I can't wait for my next baby in 2016. It can't come fast enough!


----------



## CAP (Jun 18, 2014)

Thought I'd share, Farrah (dunalino) posing with her half sibling Today


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

So, I go to snap a picture of Tanner and I get this:

View attachment 573730


:lol:


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

CAP said:


> Thought I'd share, Farrah (dunalino) posing with her half sibling Today


 
I feel like this would make the most perfect horse meme!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Fae- Dream of Faery Fire
Sired by Obsidian Dream s and out of La Legacy de Solei:


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Druydess-love seeing Fae mature. She is flawless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

EnduranceLover6 said:


> Druydess-love seeing Fae mature. She is flawless.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Appreciate the kind words EL6! 
No horse is perfect, but for the first filly I ever bred, I really have nothing to complain about. I absolutely love her!
I miss baby Fae a bit, but I am just in awe of the future mature beauty she is becoming. I look forward to her full sibling.. :wink:


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I've not got any good photos of Vicky partly because I am away at university atm and when I went home for christmas she was extremely ill and we almost lost her we still don't know 100% if she will get better but she is a fighter and is still her cheeky self.
These photos were taken December 28th when she went out for a few hours, they are rubbish quality and I know the rug is wrecked but it was on her purely to keep her warm as it was dry at the time and it's one of Ricky's old ones I've just ordered her her own rug, but she lives in the stable as she isn't strong enough to be spending any great deal of time outside.
She is such a lovely girl and so much like her dad, she has been an angel considering everything she has gone through, with numerous injection tons of different medicine and a whole lot of poking and prodding she didn't do anything wrong what so ever she just stood there like the angel she is. She is doing well though now as she is eating and drinking and she isn't loosing anymore weight not that she had any to loose. I have never seen a pony so thin in my life and it is scary to think it only took a couple of days for her to get like that.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Tanner says happy new year.. just because..

View attachment 584369


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

More Tanner:

View attachment 585282


"I look good in Red"

View attachment 585290


"What the heck is this thing strapped to me??"

View attachment 585298


Trashy Obstacle course.. lol


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Haven't posted here in awhile so here's some recent pictures of Sky who just turned a year and a half!








































She is as tall as her mom now!


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I went out to the barn with my mom and got some updated pictures of all the girls. So I'm 5'3 to give you an idea on how big she's gotten since I haven't sticked her in a long time.


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

A little photo update on Saga.

I visited him this past weekend and we did some playing around, even put my cutback saddle on him. I think he did pretty good. He'll be two at the end of May.


----------



## CAP (Jun 18, 2014)

Farrah is ready for winter to be over lol


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Here's Buckshot, our (very muddy) APHA black/white tobi yearling colt at 20 months. He's a bit taller than mom (Lady on the left) now at 14.2+ hh, weighs in around 900 lbs, and has claimed his spot between mom and our lead mare, Angel, at the gate waiting for dinner.










...and of course, he knows where the horse treats come from...


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Glad to see everyone's babies! They all look so big!

Here are some recent pics of Miss Vee...
















Auntie Megan love!
















Practicing her trot out


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Azula got some stall time since the last time I put her in the stall she threw a tantrum, she did the same today while I was working with my coming 3 year old; so I guess someone is getting stall time each time I take my other one out . She's being good in the pictures because it was feed time.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

View attachment 598850


Tanner .. today.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our 2013 APHA colt Buckshot's family line up for a drink. Left to right, Grandma "Mandy", Mom "Lady", and "Buckshot".


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

So finally got out to the barn and got pictures of all the girls.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Went out to the barn today and saw the girls only to find that Azula is an inch taller than Rosie.


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

The horses enjoyed a nice sunny day with no blankets! It's been so cold lately! Everyone was happy to get to be naked haha. Sky is getting so big! So happy with how she's maturing


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Snow and ice is just another interesting thing for our APHA black/white tobi yearling Buckshot...


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm finally home for Easter and got new photos of Vicky, she is looking amazing considering she almost died over christmas and she is maturing well she hasn't really grown since last year but that's okay.
Here's my beautiful cheeky girl.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I imagine these will be the last pictures of our colt as a yearling since he turns 2 on April 20th. "Buckshot", our 2013 APHA black/white tobi colt (muddy, as usual).










He plays too rough and is too bossy for our bottom of the herd mare now, so his play buddy has become our 21 year old APHA bay tobi, seasoned, lead mare, "Angel". Our oldest and youngest...


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Tanner, playing with the older boys today..

View attachment 620410


View attachment 620418


View attachment 620426


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dusty is getting HUGE! He is already as tall, if not taller then my 15 hand 4 year old mare. In the past 2 weeks, we have started work, and he doesn't like it to much, but is starting to put up with it. Lol.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Breezy2011 said:


> Dusty is getting HUGE! He is already as tall, if not taller then my 15 hand 4 year old mare. In the past 2 weeks, we have started work, and he doesn't like it to much, but is starting to put up with it. Lol.


your FB pics don't show!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Cherrij said:


> your FB pics don't show!


They showed up for me in mobile view
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Here are some random pics of Takala. I haven't done much of anything with her lately. Her half sibling is due soon, but the mare is really holding out on us. I can't believe she is two. ? Time really flies!


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

*Saga at 26 months old*

Quick little update on my gelding, he's getting ready for his first show this coming weekend. He will be in two in-hand classes and two under saddle classes, spread over Saturday and Sunday. We've been having lots of fun really getting to know each other these past couple weeks since he came home. All I want out of this weekend is a great first show experience for my little man.


----------

